# Chipex?



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Has anyone used this? and if so how well did it work?






really interested tbh, easier then buying touch up paint and wet sanding etc


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It is ok but not that good in my opinion. 

I found it worked better covering areas at the bottom on the bumper where I had lots of tiny little stone chips rather than large chips. 

I still found myself having to sand the paint to get the paint flush than using the blending fluid with bigger chips. 

I bought the big kit and would be lucky if I used 5-10% of the paint but ran out of blending fluid.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Rubbish, don't waste your money.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I've used it a couple of times.Its easy to use and masks the chips to a certain extent. As already mentioned its best at covering areas of road rash rather than large individual chips.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anyone have any better products they could suggest?


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Havent used Chipex myself so cant comment.
Stone chips for me Procedure is a touch up pencil some IPA and a very fine artist brush IPA to clean out the chip and then finely insert paint with the brush, the brush on touch up pens is useless as it leaves a blob. I have recently bought a paint de nibber and that is pretty cool as you can build up the paint then shave it flat.The majority of people dont have success as they dont clean out the chip first and the touch up falls out when washing.
hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

olliecampbell said:


> Does anyone have any better products they could suggest?


Dr. Colorchips was better, in my opinion (having used both). The paint actually STAYED in the chips for a long period of time.....in fact, I didn't have to do them again with this system.

My overall personal opinion though? Go and get the touch in paint from your local Dealer, buy an artist brush set (cheap will do) to fine touch in the chips, and be more patient. Patience will save you a good bit of money in the long run, and get you just as good a finish. :thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Dr. Colorchips was better, in my opinion (having used both). The paint actually STAYED in the chips for a long period of time.....in fact, I didn't have to do them again with this system.
> 
> My overall personal opinion though? Go and get the touch in paint from your local Dealer, buy an artist brush set (cheap will do) to fine touch in the chips, and be more patient. Patience will save you a good bit of money in the long run, and get you just as good a finish. :thumb:


Cool, thanks.


----------

